# downingtown and king of prussia PA subs needed



## 2004 f250 psd (Oct 6, 2005)

looking for 1 truck in downingtown

1 skid loader Operator / sholver downingtown

3 or 4 trucks in king of prussia + 2 sholvers one or more trucks must have a salt spreader for bulk salt

You need to be expreinced, reliable (no old beat up trucks), insured and have references.

If you are interested please email me
at [email protected] or call me at 610-960-9174 connor thx


----------

